# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Tuyển gấp nhân viên cung ứng và xuất nhập khẩu xe đạp điện

## dangpv1991

Tuyển gấp nhân viên cung ứng và xuất nhập khẩu xe đạp điện tại Hà Nội:
Mô tả công việc
I/ Hoạch định chiến lược mua hàng
- Theo dõi diễn biến giá cả nhà cung để tham vấn BGĐ phương hướng ứng phó kịp thời
- Phát triển thêm nhiều nguồn cung mới
II/ Thiết lập và điều hành hệ thống mua hàng theo đề xuất của tất cả các bộ phận trong công ty
- Thương thuyết với các Nhà cung cấp về các điều khoản của hợp đồng: giá cả, điều kiện thanh toán, thời gian giao hàng, chất lượng hàng hóa ...
- Xây dựng và cập nhật cơ sở dữ liệu mua hàng, thực hiện hoạt động mua hàng có chiến lược
- Giám sát và kiểm soát chặt chẽ toàn bộ chi phí mua hàng
- Trực tiếp đàm phán, hoàn tất giao dịch mua hàng và giải quyết các vướng mắc phát sinh với Nhà cung cấp
- Điều chỉnh kế hoạch và mục tiêu công việc phù hợp với sự thay đổi của thị trường và chiến lược công ty ở từng thời kỳ
III/ Quản lý tài chính và đánh giá các hoạt động mua hàng
- Chịu trách nhiệm về tình hình thực thi mua hàng và sự hài lòng của các phòng ban liên quan.
- Quản lý việc đạt được các chỉ tiêu giảm chi phí tiết kiệm và các chỉ tiêu giảm tồn kho hàng hóa
- Đánh giá các hoat động mua hàng.
IV/ Quản lý việc đạt được các chỉ tiêu giảm chi phí tiết kiệm trong khâu vận chuyển hàng hóa trên toàn quốc.
Yêu cầu công việc:
- Am hiểu về cơ khí
- Kiến thức, trên kinh nghiệm 2 năm về điện tử , các loại động cơ, phương pháp điều khiển..
- Sẵn sàng đi công tác liên tục (chủ yếu đi Trung Quốc )
-Biết tiếng Trung là 1 lợi thế.
Mức lương: 20tr/tháng
Ứng viên quan tâm xin vui lòng gửi CV ghi rõ thông tin và kinh nghiệm làm việc: tuyendungltt@gmail.com

----------

